# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Krachtig klaarkomen

## Scoooter

Voor zover ik me kan heugen kwam ik altijd krachtig klaar. Ik bedoel daarmee bijvoorbeeld als mijn vriendin me bevredigde terwijl ik op mijn rug lag, dat het sperma soms mijn hals wel raakte. 
De laatste tijd experimenteren we samen er lekker op los, en vind ik het geil over haar heen klaar te komen. Het valt me op dat het sperma er maar "slap" uit komt. Er is 1 keer een straal, maar niet krachtig, en daarna komt het sperma er wel uit, maar zeg maar drukloos. (ik bedoel niet bij meerdere orgasmen achter elkaar, maar bij de eerste keer op een dag....of in 2 dagen)

Wat kan ik hieraan doen? Ik vind het namelijk erg lekker om krachtiger klaar te komen, want ook het gevoel is dan heviger, EN ook zij vind het erg geil als ik spuit.




gr Scoot

----------

